# panama city beach



## topwaterbasso (May 7, 2011)

hello,
I will be visiting PCB around the middle of june and although I grew up surf fishing the Texas coast, have never done so in Florida. Is there that much difference? Looking to target trout and reds or whatever else will bite,throwing topwaters.....might try free-lining mullet. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks and tight lines


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I am over in Pensacola so I can't give you specifics for the area. When I was a kid I fished off the pier at Panama City Beach and St. Andrews State Park jetties. When we were stationed at Corpus Cristi the fishing looked similar to what we do here. Many of the same species are found all along the gulf coast. Find a good local tackle shop and talk with them when you get there. Usually they will help because they have a reputation to keep. Maybe some forum folks that know a good shop or two will post. Have fun on your vacation.


----------



## topwaterbasso (May 7, 2011)

Thank you SHunter


----------

